# Purchase a Glock 17



## Groverson (Oct 6, 2021)

I’m very new to the gun scene. I inherited a WW2 Barrett’s 7.65 gun. It was a enemy capture gun (Nazi Soldier) during the Normandy invasion. I have been firing it at the local range and has been tons of fun. It comes with all the take home paperwork from my dad’s commanding officer. 
Now, I would like to purchase a new gun to add my very small collection and was thinking about the Glock17 Gen5. The problem is that no one carries this model Glock. I checked the GlockStore in Nashville, BassPro Shops and many of the local sporting good stores. Since purchasing a new gun is completely new to me where do you all suggest I start?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Groverson said:


> I’m very new to the gun scene. I inherited a WW2 Barrett’s 7.65 gun. It was a enemy capture gun (Nazi Soldier) during the Normandy invasion. I have been firing it at the local range and has been tons of fun. It comes with all the take home paperwork from my dad’s commanding officer.
> Now, I would like to purchase a new gun to add my very small collection and was thinking about the Glock17 Gen5. The problem is that no one carries this model Glock. I checked the GlockStore in Nashville, BassPro Shops and many of the local sporting good stores. Since purchasing a new gun is completely new to me where do you all suggest I start?


I'd suggest calling as many gun stores that are within a reasonable distance from where you live to see if they have any Glock 17's in stock. Or if you have a friend that has one ask if you can check it out and possibly try it out. This way you can at least handle one before you buy it. Of course if they don't have one in stock they could also order one for you. But you'll be much better off if you can at least handle one first. However you can't go wrong buying a Glock. If you've handled or fired one before and that's what you really want then why not have them order one for you?


----------



## Groverson (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks so much for your input. I did a little research on the Glock 17 5 Gen and it seems like a great beginner gun. Thanks again!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Groverson said:


> Thanks so much for your input. I did a little research on the Glock 17 5 Gen and it seems like a great beginner gun. Thanks again!


Here you go!








Buy GLOCK 17 GEN5 9MM Pistol 17R FSS F Online


Features: Glock Marksman Barrel, Flared Magwell;No Finger Grooves, Ambidextrous Slide Stop Levers




www.budsgunshop.com


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Groverson said:


> Thanks so much for your input. I did a little research on the Glock 17 5 Gen and it seems like a great beginner gun. Thanks again!


BTW, WELCOME to the Forum!


----------



## Groverson (Oct 6, 2021)

Hey Thanks. So…handguns cannot be shipped to a residential address…right?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Groverson said:


> Thanks so much for your input. I did a little research on the Glock 17 5 Gen and it seems like a great beginner gun. Thanks again!


You're always welcome!
Indeed it is not only a great beginners gun but a great gun for anyone looking for a good reliable pistol that will last them a lifetime. Parts and aftermarket accessories are plentiful. However some people don't like their ergonomics or the way they look? But as a beginner you might want to check out other guns as well. Myself I prefer HK's VP series of 9mm pistols. For what it's worth I own both Glocks and HK's.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Groverson said:


> Hey Thanks. So…handguns cannot be shipped to a residential address…right?


Unless you're buying from a private seller if allowed by your home state and from a resident of your home state. All firearms must be shipped to a federally licensed dealer within your home state. From there they will do the necessary background (NICS) check and paperwork (Form 4473).


----------



## Groverson (Oct 6, 2021)

Ok I was just looking at my FFL listings within my zip code area. So these are all legitimate places that will receive the gun and do a background check?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Groverson said:


> Ok I was just looking at my FFL listings within my zip code area. So these are all legitimate places that will receive the gun and do a background check?


As long as they have a valid FFL they will do a background check as they are required by federal law. You're probably better off having them order the gun for you. This way you can establish a relationship with them for most of your shooting needs. You might want to check a few of them out not only to see who has the best price but who you feel comfortable dealing with. Let them know that you're new at this and don't be afraid to ask questions as silly as they may seem. If they have an attitude shop someplace else. Most of them don't but there are a few. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Groverson said:


> Ok I was just looking at my FFL listings within my zip code area. So these are all legitimate places that will receive the gun and do a background check?


Buds has a listing of preferred 
FFLs in your area. You can choose from their list at purchase. Around here the FFLs I ship to charge $25 for the paperwork to make the gun your property.


----------



## Groverson (Oct 6, 2021)

Goldwing said:


> Buds has a listing of preferred
> FFLs in your area. You can choose from their list at purchase. Around here the FFLs I ship to charge $25 for the paperwork to make the gun your property.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Oh ok, I was curious how they made money doing this. I assume that their fee varies from place to place….


----------



## Groverson (Oct 6, 2021)

Groverson said:


> Oh ok, I was curious how they made money doing this. I assume that their fee varies from place to place


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Groverson, have you handled the G17 or shot one yet? Just curious. People seem to either love or hate Glocks....I love em'.


----------



## Groverson (Oct 6, 2021)

No have never fired a Glock. I went around town and no one carries the G17 - not even The Glock Store.
Made me do some thinking. Maybe I should buy a "Made In USA" gun. I recently read that Smith & Wesson is moving to Tennessee.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Groverson said:


> No have never fired a Glock. I went around town and no one carries the G17 - not even The Glock Store.
> Made me do some thinking. Maybe I should buy a "Made In USA" gun. I recently read that Smith & Wesson is moving to Tennessee.


Glock has a factory in Smyrna, GA.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Try to handle one and if possible, fire one before you buy. I bought a Glock 21 and really like it. I bought a Glock 17 and didn't like it at all. Just a personal thing.


----------



## Groverson (Oct 6, 2021)

Ok thanks all. I’ll do more research and hands on too..thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a Glock 17, 19 and 34. I have smaller hands... The 19 shoots the best for me and is my favorite. It fits my hand better... At least the latest 5th gen does. 

The G19 isn't just a shorter grip. The "hump" on the backstrap is a little different. So, it isn't just a shorter version of the Glock 17 grip. It is a little different. 

Great gun with factory Ameriglo sights. My Gen 5 Glock 19 is tied with my Beretta M9A3 for being my favorite 2 handguns out of all I own.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Groverson said:


> No have never fired a Glock. I went around town and no one carries the G17 - not even The Glock Store.
> Made me do some thinking. Maybe I should buy a "Made In USA" gun. I recently read that Smith & Wesson is moving to Tennessee.


Two of my three say USA on the slide, and one says AUSTRIA.


----------



## Groverson (Oct 6, 2021)

berettatoter said:


> Two of my three say USA on the slide, and one says AUSTRIA.


Ok cool. Gotta rethink that. Thanks!


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

The first time that I shot a Glock was last summer, and it was a .40 cal., and I did fine with it. And then I fired a mini Glock 43 9mm, and I did fine with it.

And somewhere in that shooting session, I fired my S&W M4046, and with the same result, I did fine with it. Before the summer had started, I had never fired any of those guns. I had never so much as fired a .40 caliber pistol.

So, give yourself some slack and don’t over think things. Do you have your mind set on a Glock 17? Their mid sized .40 cal. has a lot going for it too.


----------



## Groverson (Oct 6, 2021)

Did I little more research and I think I fell in love….thoughts on this 1911?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have come so close to buying some of the S&W 1911s - back when they very first started making them.

I like S&W products - but they use some strange sights on some of their 1911s. The "dots" they use on the sights look rather strange. Can't explain it - other than ya just need to see them. They just look "different" than every other sights I have ever seen on a 1911 (with dots)


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have the S&W PC model, great gun, love it. Your kinda at two different ends of the spectrum between G17 9mm and a .45 ACP 1911. You may want to think about what your intended purpose for the gun is. carry piece, home defense , range gun. but don't worry if you get it wrong you just keep buying them until... well IDK when. I started with a G17. Now I have 7 or 8 different Glocks, couple 1911"s, got on a bit of a revolver kick too. Buy quality and have fun.


----------



## Groverson (Oct 6, 2021)

I hear you thanks. Most of them time it will be safe inside my home and at the range. That’s it. Since I’m a beginner and novice to guns I just like the look of that 1911. Just like looking at different cars. Your right though why not a Glock and a 1911. I was reading about the 1911 recoil. Much more of a punch than the G17.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I think you cannot go wrong with a Glock 17 or a 1911 or both (Eventually). The 1911 in .45ACP really is not a punishing platform to shoot. 9mm and .45 use about the same powder charge which means overall energy is about the same. 

When it comes to Glock I prefer the 19 over the 17, just based on “Goldilocks” factor. It isn’t tooo big. It isn’t tooo small. It isn’t tooo light, or tooo heavy. To me it is juuust right. Balance, weight, size of the 19 just seems to hit this happy place for a utility 9mm. For dedicated range or occasional competitive use, the 17 may have a slight edge, due to to increased sight radius, but other than that I tend to grab the 19 before I grab the 17 when heading to the range and definitely if I’m going to carry a Glock For the day.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am actually selling my Glock 17 this weekend.

The smaller Glock 19 grip fits my hand better (as I stated in a previous post on this thread - it doesn't just have a shorter grip - the grip IS shaped a little different than the G17/34/45)

I am using the $$ to buy a small Shield Plus to pair up with my 4" Shield Plus.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SSGN_Doc said:


> I think you cannot go wrong with a Glock 17 or a 1911 or both (Eventually). The 1911 in .45ACP really is not a punishing platform to shoot. 9mm and .45 use about the same powder charge which means overall energy is about the same.
> 
> When it comes to Glock I prefer the 19 over the 17, just based on “Goldilocks” factor. It isn’t tooo big. It isn’t tooo small. It isn’t tooo light, or tooo heavy. To me it is juuust right. Balance, weight, size of the 19 just seems to hit this happy place for a utility 9mm. For dedicated range or occasional competitive use, the 17 may have a slight edge, due to to increased sight radius, but other than that I tend to grab the 19 before I grab the 17 when heading to the range and definitely if I’m going to carry a Glock For the day.


Doc is right OP. The .45 ACP, running about 12,000 less psi than the 9mm Luger, is more of a "push" than a "snap" when it comes to the recoil. Plus, I bet that S&W 1911 runs about 15 ounces heavier than the Glock too...that helps tame some of that recoil. (You can also feel it if you carry it too!!!) With the right belt/holster combination though, a 1911 can be carried fine all day.

I like how S&W does the external extractor on their 1911's.


----------

